# Increasing spread for frozen/refrigerated cookie dough



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

I make frozen, ready-to-bake cookies and sell them to local caterers, food truck operators, etc. and I'm having some problems with our product. When the cookies are baked directly from frozen or refrigerated in non-convection ovens at 350 F they spread perfectly to a 3-inch diameter cookie. However, when they're baked in an oven with higher airflow (even with the convection turned to "low" and the cookie brought to room temp before baking) the outside of the cookie sets before the cookie can spread fully, resulting in a finished product with the wrong texture and size. I have tried baking them at every temperature between 275 and 425 and with every permutation of starting frozen, refrigerated, or fully thawed. The only way to get them to bake properly is to let them thaw and then press them down a bit.

Are there any changes I can make to the recipe to help the cookies spread more quickly in higher airflow ovens? My goal is for all of my customers (regardless of oven type) to be able to bake the cookies without having to press them down. Having the customer thaw them first would be fine, although ideally they would go from freezer or fridge to the oven. My ideas so far are 1) to increase butter slightly (but I don't like how they turn out slightly greasy tasting), 2) add a small amount of invert sugar or corn syrup. Any suggestions or pointers in the right direction would be very appreciated. My basic sugar cookie recipe is listed below, I should be fine adjusting my other recipes once I understand how to adjust the sugar cookie recipe.

Thanks!

BASIC SOFT & CHEWY SUGAR COOKIES

Ingredients:

280 g sugar
2.5 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoons sea salt
228 g (2 sticks) butter (at approximately 60°F depending on ambient temperature)
---
1 large egg (cold)
1 tsp extract
---
320 g all-purpose flour (King Arthur)

Method:

Cream sugar, baking powder, salt, and butter on medium-high 5 minutes (until very light and fluffy, ingredient temp. should be approximately 70F, no higher).
Add cold eggs and extract, beat on medium-high 2 minutes.
Add flour, mixing on low until just combined.
Portioning:

Portion directly after mixing, using #30 scoop (1 oz. by volume). Freeze.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you tried flattening them before freezing? We do that to our frozen doughs and it really helps us.


----------



## azenjoys (Jun 28, 2017)

@fatcoook - Yes... When I bake them myself in a high airflow oven I thaw them and then flatten them using the bottom of a can of pan spray (it gives the perfect shape for still being thick/chewy in the center but thin/crispy around the edges. That works really well. However, I really want my customers to not have to do the flattening part because it adds an extra labor step that (in my mind) detracts from the convenience of the product.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Right, that's what I mean - you can flatten them before you freeze them so they'll be the correct shape right out of the freezer.

So change your last step to:
Portion directly after mixing, using #30 scoop (1 oz. by volume). *Flatten*. Freeze.

I agree about the convenience - we have an item that needs to be buttered before baking, so we butter before freezing to ensure that they are oven ready right out of the package.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

what do they look like before you freeze them? Do you flatten them at all or just scoop onto a sheet pan and freeze; then take the dough balls and pack them? I agree that flattening them before freezing - what Fatcook is recommending above - is what you should do. Post pics if you can.


----------

